# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  converting Month name to a number

## runsrealfast

I would like to convert a column that holds the name of a month
(January, February, etc) into a number (1, 2). Is there an easy way to
do this, you can't do enough if statemnts to do that. any suggestions?

----------


## Dave Peterson

How about**:

=MONTH(DATEVALUE(A1&" 1"))

Where A1 holds that month string.

runsrealfast wrote:
>
> I would like to convert a column that holds the name of a month
> (January, February, etc) into a number (1, 2). Is there an easy way to
> do this, you can't do enough if statemnts to do that. any suggestions?

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Bob Phillips

=MONTH(DATEVALUE("01-"&A21))

--

HTH

Bob Phillips

(replace xxxx in the email address with gmail if mailing direct)

"runsrealfast" <tay01020@yahoo.com> wrote in message
news:1150219345.605360.276880@c74g2000cwc.googlegroups.com...
> I would like to convert a column that holds the name of a month
> (January, February, etc) into a number (1, 2). Is there an easy way to
> do this, you can't do enough if statemnts to do that. any suggestions?
>

----------


## Toppers

If colomn A has month then try:

=MONTH(DATEVALUE("01/" & A1 & "/2006")) and copy down

HTH

"runsrealfast" wrote:

> I would like to convert a column that holds the name of a month
> (January, February, etc) into a number (1, 2). Is there an easy way to
> do this, you can't do enough if statemnts to do that. any suggestions?
>
>

----------

